# Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid: 22 Aprile 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Sky



## admin (19 Aprile 2015)

Derby di Madrid, ritorno dei quarti di finale di Champions League 2015. La partita si disputerà Mercoledì 22 Aprile 2015 alle ore 20:45 al Santiago Bernabeu di Madrid.

La partita di andata, al Calderon, è terminata 0-0. Un risultato molto pericoloso per gli uomini di Ancelotti. Il Real Madrid si qualifica se vince con qualsiasi risultato. L'Atletico passa alle semifinali se pareggia con qualsiasi risultato, dall'1-1 in su e se vince. Con lo 0-0 si andrebbe ai supplementari.

Il Real arriva alla partita con l'infermeria piena: resteranno fuori dal match, Modric, Bale e probabilmente anche Benzema.

Dove vedere Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid?

Diretta tv su Sky, in esclusiva, a partire dalle ore 20:45. La partita non verrà trasmessa in chiaro.


----------



## O Animal (19 Aprile 2015)

I bookmakers dicono 1 a 0 per il Real o 1 a 1... io dico 1 a 1...


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2015)

*Formazioni ufficiali

Casillas, Carvajal, Pepe, Varane, Ramos, Coentrao, Kroos, Isco, James, Cristiano, Hernandez

Oblak, Juanfran, Miranda, Godín, Gámez, Tiago, Koke, Saúl, Arda, Griezmann, Mandzukic*


----------



## mandraghe (22 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Casillas, Carvajal, Pepe, Varane, Ramos, Coentrao, Kroos, Isco, James, Cristiano, Hernandez
> 
> Oblak, Juanfran, Miranda, Godín, Gámez, Tiago, Koke, Saúl, Arda, Griezmann, Mandzukic*



Pepe a centrocampo????

Scelta Mourinhana....


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Aprile 2015)

primo tempo che sembrava il derby di milano


----------



## O Animal (22 Aprile 2015)

Senza Benzema e Modric il Real non va da nessuna parte con questi catenacciari...


----------



## Serginho (22 Aprile 2015)

Ronaldo sta giocando una partitaccia


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2015)

Espulso Arda Turan


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2015)

Sto arbitro lo pagano per rovinare le partite?


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Aprile 2015)

finita dai, sto real lo mandano in semifinale...


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2015)

Oblak panchinato per mezza stagione da un signor nessuno, poi comincia a giocare e sembra la reincarnazione di Yashin


----------



## BB7 (22 Aprile 2015)

Se il Real non vince questa, la CL è della Rube


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> finita dai, sto real lo mandano in semifinale...


addirittura?
non ho visto un secondo di partita, ma leggo 67% possesso palla del Real, 22 tiri di cui 7 in porta. 

Contro 5 tiri dell'Atl.madrid, di cui 2 in porta


----------



## O Animal (22 Aprile 2015)

Chicharito


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2015)

Hernandez 1-0

Real Madrid in semifinale


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2015)

Meglio così, il Real è più pericoloso per la Juve.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Aprile 2015)

Era ora! Non si possono vedere certe squadre in semifinale di Champions, con tutto il rispetto per l'Atletico e Simeone che fanno quel che possono....
Grande palla di James!


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Aprile 2015)

E alla fine il derby più importante l'Atletico l'ha perso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2015)

E adesso la Giuve o prende il Real o il barca o il Bayern .


----------



## Snake (22 Aprile 2015)

pensate che negli ultimi due anni al Bernabeu l'Atletico aveva sempre fatto minimo un gol


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Aprile 2015)

L'espulsione di Arda Turan e arrivata nel peggior momento possibile. L'Atletico sembrava di prendere pian, piano il controllo della gara(o diciamo un po piu di coraggio in avanti) e puntualmente si e fatto espellere risvegliando il Real.

Per quanto riguardo l'arbitro per me ha ragione con la espulsione. Quel fallo e un cartellino giallo quasi automatico per me. La gestione del tempo di recupero pero e stata disastrosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2015)

Comunque è giusto cosi. L'atletico nelle due partite non ha fatto davvero nulla. All'andata poteva finire 0-2/0-3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2015)

Quanto godo! QUest'anno 8 partite tra loro e hanno perso solo una, quella più importante!


----------



## davoreb (22 Aprile 2015)

Attenti a Carletto! Rischia di perdere la Liga e rivincere la Champions.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Aprile 2015)

Mamma mia come godo!A casa sti macellai catenacciari schifosi!!Il Real Madrid ha stra dominato sia all'andata che al ritorno.Non c'è stata partita...Meritava anche stasera 2 o 3 gol di vantaggio..Ma va bene cosi!!


Che azione assurda ha fatto CR7 in occasione del gol di Hernandez?Ha fatto tutto lui.....Grande Cristiano!Grande Re Carlo!


----------



## mandraghe (22 Aprile 2015)

This is Ardaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Renegade (22 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] amico mio non concordo con la tua analisi stasera... 

E' stata una grandissima partita sul piano agonistico. Forse da un paio d'anni è diventata cento volte più fisica e agonistica del Clasico stesso. Tra l'altro pur essendoci stata poca tecnica, forse è la sola partita per l'appunto fisica che riesce comunque a dare spettacolo. Non concordo con la tua analisi perché devo togliere il cappello dinanzi allo spirito guerriero dell'Atletico Madrid. Sì, sono dei catenacciari ma la differenza è che loro non fanno le testuggini come Allegri o il Bus come Mourinho. Loro producono il catenaccio vero, una tattica ben precisa, ordinata e funzionale. E la potenziano con agonismo, capacità di recupero, contrasto e doppia fase. C'è una grossa differenza tra le strategie di Simeone e l'anticalcio dei precedentemente citati. Anche stasera l'Atletico se l'è giocata fino all'ultimo. E c'è da dire che è l'unica squadra capace di mettere in difficoltà CHIUNQUE facendolo giocare malissimo. Questi non mollano mai. E Simeone ha fatto un lavoro pluriennale portando ormai l'Atletico ad essere una Top internazionale. C'è solo da apprezzare. Personalmente li trovo più godibili dei difensivismi altrui. Comunque il paradosso è che hanno preso a schiaffi il Real Madrid per mesi ma hanno perso le due partite più importanti contro di loro. Stasera, secondo me, il Real è andato in crisi con molta inconcludenza e tanto nervosismo sino all'80esimo. L'espulsione di Turan ha spaccato la partita, decidendola. Certo, c'è da dire che Ronaldo è stato favoloso in quell'assist. Un vero Top.

Ora sono sicuro che ci sarà la rivincita tra Bayern e Real con, ahimé, eliminazione dei Blancos. Scontato.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] amico mio non concordo con la tua analisi stasera...
> 
> E' stata una grandissima partita sul piano agonistico. Forse da un paio d'anni è diventata cento volte più fisica e agonistica del Clasico stesso. Tra l'altro pur essendoci stata poca tecnica, forse è la sola partita per l'appunto fisica che riesce comunque a dare spettacolo. Non concordo con la tua analisi perché devo togliere il cappello dinanzi allo spirito guerriero dell'Atletico Madrid. Sì, sono dei catenacciari ma la differenza è che loro non fanno le testuggini come Allegri o il Bus come Mourinho. Loro producono il catenaccio vero, una tattica ben precisa, ordinata e funzionale. E la potenziano con agonismo, capacità di recupero, contrasto e doppia fase. C'è una grossa differenza tra le strategie di Simeone e l'anticalcio dei precedentemente citati. Anche stasera l'Atletico se l'è giocata fino all'ultimo. E c'è da dire che è l'unica squadra capace di mettere in difficoltà CHIUNQUE facendolo giocare malissimo. Questi non mollano mai. E Simeone ha fatto un lavoro pluriennale portando ormai l'Atletico ad essere una Top internazionale. C'è solo da apprezzare. Personalmente li trovo più godibili dei difensivismi altrui. Comunque il paradosso è che hanno preso a schiaffi il Real Madrid per mesi ma hanno perso le due partite più importanti contro di loro. Stasera, secondo me, il Real è andato in crisi con molta inconcludenza e tanto nervosismo sino all'80esimo. L'espulsione di Turan ha spaccato la partita, decidendola. Certo, c'è da dire che Ronaldo è stato favoloso in quell'assist. Un vero Top.
> 
> Ora sono sicuro che ci sarà la rivincita tra Bayern e Real con, ahimé, eliminazione dei Blancos. Scontato.



Concordo con quello che dici.Loro fanno un catenaccio diverso da quello di Mourinho etc.Ma è pur sempre un catenaccio.Io lo odio in ogni sua forma.E' vero che l'Atletico ha preso a schiaffi il Real,ma come dici tu ha perso la partita più importante.Io di azioni da gol dell'Atletico non me ne ricordo nelle 2 partite.Di azioni del Real Madrid si.
Ho sempre preferito il Real all'Atletico degli ultimi anni, perchè è una squadra meno fallosa e soprattutto perchè gioca un calcio totale,non fa catenaccio.

L'Atletico fa giocare male chiunque,hai ragione!Ecco perchè faccio i complimenti a Carletto!Nonostante la miriade d'infortunati è riuscito a schiacciare l'Atletico e a vincere.
Su Ronaldo: Stasera ha fatto una partita sotto i suoi standard,ma poi si è inventata quella stupenda azione che vale il passaggio in semifinale..Giù il cappello a lui.


----------



## Renegade (22 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Concordo con quello che dici.Loro fanno un catenaccio diverso da quello di Mourinho etc.Ma è pur sempre un catenaccio.Io lo odio in ogni sua forma.E' vero che l'Atletico ha preso a schiaffi il Real,ma come dici tu ha perso la partita più importante.Io di azioni da gol dell'Atletico non me ne ricordo nelle 2 partite.Di azioni del Real Madrid si.
> Ho sempre preferito il Real all'Atletico degli ultimi anni, perchè è una squadra meno fallosa e soprattutto perchè gioca un calcio totale,non fa catenaccio.
> 
> L'Atletico fa giocare male chiunque,hai ragione!Ecco perchè faccio i complimenti a Carletto!Nonostante la miriade d'infortunati è riuscito a schiacciare l'Atletico e a vincere.
> Su Ronaldo: Stasera ha fatto una partita sotto i suoi standard,ma poi si è inventata quella stupenda azione che vale il passaggio in semifinale..Giù il cappello a lui.



Ecco esatto. Concordo anch'io. Come te sono un esteta del calcio. E quindi aborro il catenaccio. Quello di Simeone lo trovo però sopportabile perché ha una filosofia e un'originalità ben precisa e funzionale. Comunque c'è da dire che io non trovo sopportabilissimo neanche il gioco del Bayern, con 4000 passaggi al secondo spesso molto sterili e monotoni. Il bel calcio, appunto, è quello del Real Madrid, con possesso regolare, schiacciante, ma tanto dinamismo, velocità e vastità di opzioni, come anche quello dell'Arsenal. Il resto è molto annoiante. Vedo i bavaresi come un'imitazione malriuscita del gioco del Barca 2008-2011, con la differenza di un agonismo tedesco e di un ritmo più spavaldo e presuntuoso.

Da questo doppio confronto di Madrid c'è comunque da dire che si son visti Derby tecnicamente migliori tra le due parti. Io continuo a sostenere che Mandzukic in campo è stato un uomo in meno nel doppio confronto. Lento e impacciato. Per quanto bollito mi sarei giocato la velocità di Torres


----------



## mandraghe (22 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Concordo con quello che dici.Loro fanno un catenaccio diverso da quello di Mourinho etc.Ma è pur sempre un catenaccio.Io lo odio in ogni sua forma.E' vero che l'Atletico ha preso a schiaffi il Real,ma come dici tu ha perso la partita più importante.Io di azioni da gol dell'Atletico non me ne ricordo nelle 2 partite.Di azioni del Real Madrid si.
> Ho sempre preferito il Real all'Atletico degli ultimi anni, perchè è una squadra meno fallosa e soprattutto perchè gioca un calcio totale,non fa catenaccio.
> 
> L'Atletico fa giocare male chiunque,hai ragione!Ecco perchè faccio i complimenti a Carletto!Nonostante la miriade d'infortunati è riuscito a schiacciare l'Atletico e a vincere.
> Su Ronaldo: Stasera ha fatto una partita sotto i suoi standard,ma poi si è inventata quella stupenda azione che vale il passaggio in semifinale..Giù il cappello a lui.



Una precisazione: l'Atletico spende in 10 anni quello che il Real spende in uno...diamo a Simeone il budget del Real e vediamo, l'Atletico quest'anno ha dovuto vendere il portiere, il centravanti ed il terzino che spingeva...

Semmai ad essere scandalo è il catenaccio di Mourinho, che pur spendendo e spandendo si ritrova a mettre Zouma a centrocampo...oddio pure Carletto oggi il centrale difensivo a centrocampo lo ha messo...


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ecco esatto. Concordo anch'io. Come te sono un esteta del calcio. E quindi aborro il catenaccio. Quello di Simeone lo trovo però sopportabile perché ha una filosofia e un'originalità ben precisa e funzionale. Comunque c'è da dire che io non trovo sopportabilissimo neanche il gioco del Bayern, con 4000 passaggi al secondo spesso molto sterili e monotoni. Il bel calcio, appunto, è quello del Real Madrid, con possesso regolare, schiacciante, ma tanto dinamismo, velocità e vastità di opzioni, come anche quello dell'Arsenal. Il resto è molto annoiante. Vedo i bavaresi come un'imitazione malriuscita del gioco del Barca 2008-2011, con la differenza di un agonismo tedesco e di un ritmo più spavaldo e presuntuoso.
> 
> Da questo doppio confronto di Madrid c'è comunque da dire che si son visti Derby tecnicamente migliori tra le due parti. Io continuo a sostenere che Mandzukic in campo è stato un uomo in meno nel doppio confronto. Lento e impacciato. Per quanto bollito mi sarei giocato la velocità di Torres



Concordo con tutto quello che hai detto,ma ti dirò di più.A me annoiava anche il Barca di Guardiola.Trovo noioso pure io quello stile di gioco.Ecco perchè adoro il calcio del Real Madrid, ed ho adorato il calcio del Borussia di Klopp.
Ovviamente c'è grande rispetto per l'Atletico Madrid.E' una grande squadra e quello che fa,lo fa bene.
Però il gioco del calcio è quello del Real,non quello dell'Atletico.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Una precisazione: l'Atletico spende in 10 anni quello che il Real spende in uno...diamo a Simeone il budget del Real e vediamo, l'Atletico quest'anno ha dovuto vendere il portiere, il centravanti ed il terzino che spingeva...
> 
> Semmai ad essere scandalo è il catenaccio di Mourinho, che pur spendendo e spandendo si ritrova a mettre Zouma a centrocampo...oddio pure Carletto oggi il centrale difensivo a centrocampo lo ha messo...



Ma che vuol dire?Il Real Madrid ha speso per 10 anni cifre a dir poco folli,ha avuto i migliori allenatori del pianeta e nessuno è riuscito a vincere La Decima.Se Ancelotti c'è riuscito avrà dei meriti no?Far giocare bene una squadra fatta totalmente di campioni non è affatto facile.


Ha dovuto mettere Ramos a centrocampo perchè aveva molti infortunati!Khedira dopo l'infortunio non è più quello di prima e Illara è scarsino per una semifinale di Champions.Ecco spiegato il motivo di Ramos a centrocampo,ma bisogna anche dire che Ramos è un difensore con piedi fatati.

Ah,Ancelotti aveva 4 titolari infortunati e non sono pochi.Diamogli dei meriti.


----------



## Renegade (22 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Concordo con tutto quello che hai detto,ma ti dirò di più.A me annoiava anche il Barca di Guardiola.Trovo noioso pure io quello stile di gioco.Ecco perchè adoro il calcio del Real Madrid, ed ho adorato il calcio del Borussia di Klopp.
> Ovviamente c'è grande rispetto per l'Atletico Madrid.E' una grande squadra e quello che fa,lo fa bene.
> Però il gioco del calcio è quello del Real,non quello dell'Atletico.



Sì perché quello del Barcellona si fondava e si fonda anche ora (anche se in minima parte) in una costruzione molto lenta e orizzontale, con molti passaggi, che trova il suo epilogo nella verticalizzazione con accelerazione improvvisa. Ciò che hai citato, ossia Borussia e Real Madrid, è esattamente il mio concetto ''di gioco''. Inserirei, come detto, anche l'Arsenal. E in Italia una menzione d'onore possono averla anche il Napoli quand'è in forma (specialmente contro Gunners e gialloneri l'anno dell'eliminazione!) e la Roma dello scorso anno. Pure lo Shaktar ogni tanto fa qualcosa di simile. Queste squadre, rapide, versatili, veloci, tecniche sono l'ABC e la Z del calcio vero.

Comunque ho paura che questo Real Madrid non vada lontanissimo. Cioè li ho visti davvero sudare sia ad andata che a ritorno.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire?Il Real Madrid ha speso per 10 anni cifre a dir poco folli,ha avuto i migliori allenatori del pianeta e nessuno è riuscito a vincere La Decima.Se Ancelotti c'è riuscito avrà dei meriti no?Far giocare bene una squadra fatta totalmente di campioni non è affatto facile.
> 
> 
> Ha dovuto mettere Ramos a centrocampo perchè aveva molti infortunati!Khedira dopo l'infortunio non è più quello di prima e Illara è scarsino per una semifinale di Champions.Ecco spiegato il motivo di Ramos a centrocampo,ma bisogna anche dire che Ramos è un difensore con piedi fatati.
> ...



Hai travisato tutto: non era una critica ad Ancelotti. Dove ho detto che il suo Real gioca male? 

Era semmai un elogio a Simeone: con quel che ha l'unico modo che ha per confrontarsi con colossi economici, e tecnici come Real, Barça ecc. è quello di fare catenaccio, impostare partite rognose, e metterla sull'agonismo: non puoi chiedere a Simeone e all'Atletico di fare il calcio champagne...prenderebbero imbarcate clamorosose...il bel calcio lo fanno le squadre che hanno i soldi e quindi i campioni. 

Ripeto: è scandaloso Mourinho che costringe giocatori di classe in panchina o a giocare in ripartenza, pur spendendo vagonate di lire-sterlina ogni anno, indipendentemente dalle squadre che allena.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì perché quello del Barcellona si fondava e si fonda anche ora (anche se in minima parte) in una costruzione molto lenta e orizzontale, con molti passaggi, che trova il suo epilogo nella verticalizzazione con accelerazione improvvisa. Ciò che hai citato, ossia Borussia e Real Madrid, è esattamente il mio concetto ''di gioco''. Inserirei, come detto, anche l'Arsenal. E in Italia una menzione d'onore possono averla anche il Napoli quand'è in forma (specialmente contro Gunners e gialloneri l'anno dell'eliminazione!) e la Roma dello scorso anno. Pure lo Shaktar ogni tanto fa qualcosa di simile. Queste squadre, rapide, versatili, veloci, tecniche sono l'ABC e la Z del calcio vero.
> 
> Comunque ho paura che questo Real Madrid non vada lontanissimo. Cioè li ho visti davvero sudare sia ad andata che a ritorno.



Concordo su tutto.
Dico solo che secondo me il Real vincerà nuovamente la Champions...Ma questo mio pensiero non è frutto di un ragionamento logico,è solo una mia sensazione che ho avuto a inizio stagione.


----------



## Renegade (22 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto.
> Dico solo che secondo me il Real vincerà nuovamente la Champions...Ma questo mio pensiero non è frutto di un ragionamento logico,è solo una mia sensazione che ho avuto a inizio stagione.



Ma magari, anche se ciò significasse cancellare il nostro ultimo double score. Tutti fuorché il Bayern, non se ne può più! Per me se i Blancos lo beccano son dolori. Quest'anno li vedo troppo in difficoltà e vedo i bavaresi troppo devastanti.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Hai travisato tutto: non era una critica ad Ancelotti. Dove ho detto che il suo Real gioca male?
> 
> Era semmai un elogio a Simeone: con quel che ha l'unico modo che ha per confrontarsi con colossi economici, e tecnici come Real, Barça ecc. è quello di fare catenaccio, impostare partite rognose, e metterla sull'agonismo: non puoi chiedere a Simeone e all'Atletico di fare il calcio champagne...prenderebbero imbarcate clamorosose...il bel calcio lo fanno le squadre che hanno i soldi e quindi i campioni.
> 
> Ripeto: è scandaloso Mourinho che costringe giocatori di classe in panchina o a giocare in ripartenza, pur spendendo vagonate di lire-sterlina ogni anno, indipendentemente dalle squadre che allena.



Si lo so che non hai mai criticato Ancelotti,il discorso su ancelotti l'ho aggiunto io e basta.Io non ho mai detto che Simeone è scarso o che non si merita complimenti.E' un grandissimo allenatore,si merita tanta stima per quello che ha fatto etc...Ma nonostante questo a me il suo calcio non piace,il catenaccio (lui lo sa fare divinamente) a me non piace e a prescindere dai soldi che uno spendere preferirò sempre una squadra che gioca a pallone,piuttosto che una che fa catenaccio.

Si Mou è scandaloso e pietoso perchè ha materiale tecnico per far bel calcio,ma preferisce piazzare il bus davanti alla difesa e fare contropiedi.Concordo con quello che hai detto su Mourinho.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Si lo so che non hai mai criticato Ancelotti,il discorso su ancelotti l'ho aggiunto io e basta.Io non ho mai detto che Simeone è scarso o che non si merita complimenti.E' un grandissimo allenatore,si merita tanta stima per quello che ha fatto etc...Ma nonostante questo a me il suo calcio non piace,il catenaccio (lui lo sa fare divinamente) a me non piace e a prescindere dai soldi che uno spendere preferirò sempre una squadra che gioca a pallone,piuttosto che una che fa catenaccio.
> 
> Si Mou è scandaloso e pietoso perchè ha materiale tecnico per far bel calcio,ma preferisce piazzare il bus davanti alla difesa e fare contropiedi.Concordo con quello che hai detto su Mourinho.




Beh nemmeno a me piave il calcio che Simeone pratica con l'atletico, ma cos'altro può fare? Perciò mi piacerebbe vederlo allenare giocatori talentuosi: è una mia curiosità.

PS: Detto poc'anzi da Gattuso e Tacchinardi: la giuve al completo non ha speranze con Bayern e Barça, viceversa col Real se la gioca....forse parlavano di freccette e non di football.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh nemmeno a me piave il calcio che Simeone pratica con l'atletico, ma cos'altro può fare? Perciò mi piacerebbe vederlo allenare giocatori talentuosi: è una mia curiosità.
> 
> PS: Detto poc'anzi da Gattuso e Tacchinardi: la giuve al completo non ha speranze con Bayern e Barça, viceversa col Real se la gioca....forse parlavano di freccette e non di football.



Si non può fare altro...Infatti Simeone è come il mago che tira fuori il coniglio dal cilindro.Per me ha fatto e sta facendo miracoli con quella rosa, che non è scarsa eh,ma non è nemmeno chissà che!Lui sa far rendere al massimo i suoi giocatori e questa è una dote che hanno in pochi.

Ovviamente la Juve non se la gioca manco col Real.La cosa buffa è che alla Juve ormai il sorteggio non fa più differenza,chi prende,prende per lei è uguale,visto che sono tutte 3 big...Mentre le altre 3 sperano con tutto il cuore di prendere la Juve.Situazione bizzarra....Nel turno precedente si potevano ancora permettere di "sperare di pescare il Monaco" ora la "piccola" è lei...Mi fa abbastanza ridere come cosa...


----------



## Dexter (23 Aprile 2015)

Se Mourinho fa il catenaccio è l'anticalcio, se lo fa Simeone è un genio.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Aprile 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se Mourinho fa il catenaccio è l'anticalcio, se lo fa Simeone è un genio.



Fanno due catenacci diversi.La differenza è che uno lo fa anche perchè è un po' obbligato visto la rosa che ha,l'altro (mourinho) fa catenaccio pur avendo una rosa che gli potrebbe permettere di fare calcio champagne.
Ti faccio un esempio per farti capire.

Mourinho: E' come prendere una Ferrari nuova di zecca e vincere una gara in malo modo,dando sportellate e facendo tante porcate.
Simoeone: E' il classico pilota con talento,ma con la macchina che non fa una cippa,quindi deve dare tutto se stesso per stare al passo delle altre ed è costretto anche a fare mosse scorrette.

La differenza è che uno è costretto,l'altro potrebbe vincere in tutt'altro modo.


----------



## Mou (23 Aprile 2015)

Pullman mourinhiano per Simeone. Se L'Atletico imposta la partita cercando di tenere il risultato minimo, perde, e il Real glielo ha insegnato tanto ieri sera quanto nella finale del giugno scorso; per vincere gli uomini del Cholo devono sfoderare una prestazione atletica e tattica straordinaria, spesso ci riescono, ma non sempre.
L'Atletico Madrid gioca un calcio antiestetico, i giocatori sono rognosi, ma è comunque un modello.


----------

